# show me the bow



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

im a 12 yr old kid shootin for bout 5 months now, i shoot a mathews mustang. i would like for yuns to tell me what you think of this bow.
anything will be appriciated


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't know much about the mustang. I know that mathews put out a quality product, so it should be a good bow.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Mathews...WOOT!


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

If you shoot good with it who cares what I think about it but,if your shooting it with your best shooting skills and you aren't happy the performce, find the flaw(or flaws) in your shooting and fix it. 
But Really why do you care what I think of your bow 
the bow wont impress me, the way you shoot it might but not the bow.
Good Luck with your bow Have fun Shooting it.


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

thrill_seeker said:


> If you shoot good with it who cares what I think about it but,if your shooting it with your best shooting skills and you aren't happy the performce, find the flaw(or flaws) in your shooting and fix it.
> But Really why do you care what I think of your bow
> the bow wont impress me, the way you shoot it might but not the bow.
> Good Luck with your bow Have fun Shooting it.


i shoot really good with it, i just wanted to know what you all like about the bow and what you dont like. no offense thrill_seeker. everything you said is true, i have no flaw(s) with shooting, as of right now but keep the replies comein, and if you have a blue berry bow can i see it please. i just love the blue berry riser. 
thanks everyone


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Blue Berry Bow? 
oh no it's a diamond! 
not no soft little round berry
But for the pics I'm not quite sure how to post them a second time


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

thrill_seeker said:


> Blue Berry Bow?
> oh no it's a diamond!
> not no soft little round berry
> But for the pics I'm not quite sure how to post them a second time


i dont get the part, oh no its a diamond???
and the not no soft little round berry
i was just sayin i like the blue berry bows.
i dont get what you say


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

mustang kid said:


> i dont get the part, oh no its a diamond???
> and the not no soft little round berry
> i was just sayin i like the blue berry bows.
> i dont get what you say


diamonds hard tuff material be cut to perfection
not a soft little berry you find in a bush that could be smashed easily 
I understood you liked my bow No hard feelings, sorry for being confusing


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

are you talking about blue mathews risers?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

mustang kid said:


> im a 12 yr old kid shootin for bout 5 months now, i shoot a mathews mustang. i would like for yuns to tell me what you think of this bow.
> anything will be appriciated


i know my little cousin shoots it and its an x ring killer. very nice youth/ womens bow. heck i was playing with it and i was hitting the x at 30 yds. even though the dl was like 6 or more inches short for me.

great bow imo.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> Mathews...WOOT!


exactly epsi:


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

It came out about the same time as the switchback, so all it is is that quality turned down to the poundage and dl that most suitably fits youth and women(in most cases).


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

It's a Mathews, so I like it.


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

thrill_seeker said:


> diamonds hard tuff material be cut to perfection
> not a soft little berry you find in a bush that could be smashed easily
> I understood you liked my bow No hard feelings, sorry for being confusing


ohhhhh i get it now. i thought there was a diamond mathews fight goin on


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

Joe(y) said:


> are you talking about blue mathews risers?


sure am


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Look under the thread titled Got a new bow by Joe. He has a pic of his Mathews C4 and it is an awesome bow w/ a blue riser


----------

